# Woodcraft Mag,$4.99 yr.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tanga - Product of the Day - Woodcraft Magazine Subscription


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

6 issues per yr.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

You must be a member to get that price,a simple sign-up otherwise its $20 a yr


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

I used code "WOOD" and got the deal


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

That will work as well but these deals usually do not last long


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

"wood" worked for me too. Just ordered 2 yr subscription for $9.98. Great deal!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its back for those that missed out and if you got in before and want to add to your subscription just order again


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Still available for those wanting a coupla decent rags to read, although it takes a while to get thru all the adds there are still ocassionally some decent articles in both of these ragsbetter hurry ending soon,use code wood or just sign up to Tanga for all their offers


----------



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

I signed up at the beginning of February. I have yet to receive a number.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

I received an email from Tanga for the magazine order a day after I subscribed in early February. It was titled Thanks for your Tanga order with the subscription # in parenthesis. In the email it gave the link to my order & when I would receive my first magazine.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

"Woodcraft Magazine Subscription deal is dead" 

I didn't know him well, but they say he was a good deal while he lived.


----------

